# Need some wiring guidance



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok. So I have a 7 terminal lighted "on off on" switch that when pressed down on the top part powers up the nav lights, when in the middle everything is off and when pressed down on the bottom of the switch the all around/anchor light comes on. 

The boat is a 1520 keywest,per uscg it should have an all around light and nav light when under power. 

How can I get the switch to work properly and have the nav light and all around/anchor light come on when the nav light is pressed down (top of switch) and then only the anchor/all around when the anchor light (bottom of switch)is pressed down


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

If I'm understanding correctly, you will have to have a jumper wire from the back terminal post of the top of the switch to the bottom terminal post of the switch, using the wire for the 'all around lights.' You may need a new switch that has multiple terminal posts on the top and bottom of the switch. You basically want the 'all around lights' to come on when the switch is activated from the top or bottom position


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for replying...

Correct. So when I want to turn the nav lights on the all around light should come on too.. 

Then if I just need the all around light on, I can turn it on by itself.


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Got it fixed and working great... Now I need to test the bilge. It's not coming on by the switch, however it has an auto float switch next to the bilge. 

How should I test if this works?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

test to make sure you are getting power to the switch, check for loose or connections with corrosion, if everything is good, replace bilge pump


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Got it fixed and working great... Now I need to test the bilge. It's not coming on by the switch, however it has an auto float switch next to the bilge.
> 
> How should I test if this works?



Forget to put in the plug...


----------

